# Sind wir "das" Superforum?



## diabolo150973 (18 Juni 2009)

Guckt mal hier:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/dsl_voip/online/news/198972/pc_welt_sucht_die_super_community/


Also, fleißig Mails schreiben und Markus in den Himmel heben!!!
Vielleicht findet dann das nächste Treffen im Hyatt oder Hilton statt...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Juni 2009)

als deutschsprachiges Automatisierungsforum - da sind wir sicher Spitzenreiter. Aber wenn ich so dran denke, was ich da inzwischen so an anderen Foren gesehen habe - na, ja, da fühle ich mich schon wieder ganz klein ...

Wollen wir uns da anmelden und messen lassen?


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2009)

Vergiß es, dazu sind wir zu sehr in einer Sparte. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, daß sich "Nicht-SPS-ler" so richtig mit uns wohl fühlen. *ROFL* Uns versteht ja so mancher Kollege schon nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## Krumnix (18 Juni 2009)

Keine Chance. Ich bin in einer anderen Community unterwegs, in der pro Tag soviel Beiträge geschrieben werden, wie dieses Forum hier gesamt hat.

Glaube nicht, das wir da nur ein hauch einer Chance haben 

Und ganz besonders versteht eh keiner, was wir hier immer so schreiben...*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich will zwar kein Spielverderber sein, aber sind "wir" da überhaupt teilnahmeberechtigt?



> Mit dem *PC-WELT-Community-Award* möchten wir besonders aktive
> und ansprechende Foren und ähnliche Community-Plattformen auszeichnen,
> die sich mit Themen rund um *PC, Foto, Multimedia oder Internet*
> beschäftigen. Die Stimme haben dabei nicht wir, sondern unsere Leser. Neben
> ...


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2009)

Wenn mich einer fragt, was ich mache, sag ich immer, ich mach Multimedia. SPS versteht doch eh keiner.  Und im Prinzip sind die ganzen LED auch als Multimedia zu verstehen, oder nicht?


----------



## Freidenker (18 Juni 2009)

Ich würde ja das Toolsupportforum vorschlagen.
Alternativ ging sicher auch die Interessengemeinschaft Toolsupport.

PS: Kommen Sie näher, treten sie ein.


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Juni 2009)

Ich habe da einfach mal hingeschrieben... Kann ja nicht schaden...


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Juni 2009)

aber jetzt doch bitte nicht gleich weinen   (EDIT: ähh, sorry, ich glaub, ich hab grad Deinen Text falsch verstanden)

@Ralle: an meiner Multimedia-SPS ist sogar in 99% aller Fälle neben den Lichtspielen auch noch ein Tonsignalgeber (für nicht Fachkundige: "Hupe") angebaut


----------



## Lars Weiß (18 Juni 2009)

Vergiss es. Hier wird definitiv zuviel rumgezickt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2009)

...was soll das den jetzt hier, natürlich sind wir die Super-Community...wer den sonst...

@Dia melde uns schon mal an

@Lars natürlich wird hier rumgezickt, sind wir den weicheier



Perfektionist schrieb:


> @Ralle: an meiner Multimedia-SPS ist sogar in 99% aller Fälle neben den Lichtspielen auch noch ein Tonsignalgeber (für nicht Fachkundige: "Hupe") angebaut


 
wenn ich mal etwas Programmiere schreien erst die Kunden und dann mein Chef. Das ist Multimedia sogar in Stereo, Kunde Links vis. Chef Rechts und ich mit meinen Ohren dazwischen.


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...was soll das den jetzt hier, natürlich sind wir die Super-Community...wer den sonst...
> 
> @Dia melde uns schon mal an
> 
> ...



Der Helmut ist heut aber extrem sparsam mit dem 2. n in dem Wörtchen denn! *ROFL*

PS: Ich wollt auch mal rumzicken, wenn der Lars das schon anspricht.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mal etwas Programmiere schreien erst die Kunden und dann mein Chef. Das ist Multimedia sogar in Stereo, Kunde Links vis. Chef Rechts und ich mit meinen Ohren dazwischen.


gib mir bitte mal einen Baustein davon - ich glaub, das kann ich auch ganz gut in meine Programme einbauen (will auch Stereo haben!!!) *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Der Helmut ist heut aber extrem sparsam mit dem 2. n in dem Wörtchen denn! *ROFL*
> 
> PS: Ich wollt auch mal rumzicken, wenn der Lars das schon anspricht.


 
geht doch....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> gib mir bitte mal einen Baustein davon - ich glaub, das kann ich auch ganz gut in meine Programme einbauen (will auch Stereo haben!!!) *ROFL*


 
der hat kopierschutz....


----------



## zotos (19 Juni 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Hier wird definitiv zuviel rumgezickt.



@Lars: Zick hier nicht rum und lass dem Teufel seinen Spaß ;o)


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich habe da einfach mal hingeschrieben... Kann ja nicht schaden...


 

Wehe du hast jetzt Honig für die Spamer gestreut


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 Juni 2009)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Wehe du hast jetzt Honig für die Spamer gestreut




Uppsss... in die Richtung hatte ich gar nicht gedacht! Aber ich denke/hoffe, dass es eine seriöse "Veranstaltung" ist. 
Ansonsten lasse ich mich zur Strafe von meiner Freundin ans Bett fesseln und auspeitschen! Ach nee... das wäre ja keine Strafe... *lechz*
Ich werde einfach auf meinen Pudding nach dem Mittagessen verzichten.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jan (25 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...was soll das den jetzt hier, natürlich sind wir die Super-Community...wer den sonst...
> 
> @Dia melde uns schon mal an
> 
> ...


 
@ Helmut v. d. R. 
Wenn es wirklich so ist, solltest du anderen Programmierern einen Gefallen tun und mit dem Programmieren aufhören. (Wenn das Stereo vom Programm her kommt).

Gruß Jan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Helmut v. d. R.
> Wenn es wirklich so ist, solltest du anderen Programmierern einen Gefallen tun und mit dem Programmieren aufhören. (Wenn das Stereo vom Programm her kommt).
> 
> Gruß Jan



Hallo Lieber Jan, den gefallen tue ich dir nicht!
Ich habe ja Ohrenstöpsel!


----------



## Question_mark (25 Juni 2009)

*Ohrenstöpsel ??*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja Ohrenstöpsel!



In Deinem Alter braucht man keine Ohrenstöpsel, da ist man sowieso schon taub auf den Ohren. 
Und hat die nötige Gelassenheit, den Kunden und den Chef aus dem Schaltraum rauszuschmeissen, bis das Problem erledigt ist 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem taub sein stimmt wirklich, aber ansonsten fühle ich mich jung und frisch, dank doppelherz und vitabuletzetin oder so!


----------



## Question_mark (25 Juni 2009)

*Survival Strategie für den nächsten OWL-Stammtisch*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> dank doppelherz und vitabuletzetin oder so!



Sag bloss, das Zeug wirfst Du nur in Dich hinein, um am nächsten OWL-Stammtisch teilnehmen zu können. Ein wahres Opfer von Dir 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Juni 2009)

Um den Schritt des Superforums näherzukommen, könnte man ja mal die Version von 3.7.3 auf 3.8.3 updaten.
Dann kann man auch mal die Zeitangaben für unangemeldete Leute auf die in Deutschland übliche Sommerzeit (WEZ +2) umstellen.
Oder hat das einen bestimmten Grund warum hier die Zeit so eingestellt ist?


----------



## Mike369 (26 Juni 2009)

das ist doch ganz klar...so hat man immer ein gutes gefühl wenn man sieht das es erst 18 uhr ist anstatt das man weiß das es 
"SCHON WIEDER MAL 20 UHR GEWORDEN IST UND DAS ALLES WEGEN DIESER DRECKS ANLAGE WO SCHON 20 JAHRE ALT IST UND DER KUNDE SIE ABER NICHT ERNEUERN ODER AUFRÜSTEN LASSEN WILL" 
Ja also das wär jetz mal n sinnloser Nachteil...naja freitag halt


----------

